# Nest box test



## Americhicken (Feb 21, 2016)

Just ordered these new nest boxes of amazon. Its about the time for 3-4 of my baby hens to start laying and it looks like my plymouth rock hen has claimed my only wooden box for herself and defends it quite well. So I bought 3 of these since they had outstanding reviews. Anyone on this forum can share their experiences with them?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They would probably work just fine, it's the girls that you might have issues with. For some reason where one lays causes all of them to want to lay in the same box. 

That's one to keep us posted on how it works out.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Ooo nice.... They look easy to clean, easy to mount, and have a slanted roof so they can't perch up there. Looks like someone thought of everything. Granted, what Robin said, you can have 40 of these all in a row and they'll all squabble over one... Also don't be surprised if they chose the trash can over these.... or somewhere else that didn't cost anything. Chickens are a lot like those cats that'd rather play with the box than the cat tree that came in it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

They sure are pretty! I hope your hens like them. Mine all squabble over the same box and they have 8 to choose from. Go figure.


----------

